# Promise



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Sigh.

I knew it was coming. My poor little fiesty Promise; you had a long life.

He took a turn for the worse yesterday, barely coming up to breathe. I added some aquarium salt and I think that might have bought him some time but you can't fix old age. 

And so soon after Edmund, too. :-( I'm pretty sure the deaths weren't related but I still feel bad. 

RIP little guy.


----------



## cwenger5 (Nov 17, 2010)

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry. He was really pretty. =]


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

So sorry for your lose.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

RIP Promise!


----------

